# Fish Fighting... What to do



## BENZ (Apr 8, 2011)

So, I just recently moved to KY from GA. I had started an aquarium (55g) with little knowlege a little over 2 1/2 years ago. Figured the people at the petstore knew some about fish. I ended up getting a Electric Yellow Cichlid, Electric Blue Cichlid, Maingano Cichlid, Plecostomus, African Featherfin Catfish & a Jack Dempsey. I have heard that mixing African-Malawi Cichlids & S. American Cichlids was not the greatest ideas so I heard after buying them all. Well, long story short is once I got the aquarium set up again in KY, my fish are now fighting very bad towards one another. (tried moving things around & giving more hiding spots and all but its not working at all) Not really sure on what I can do at this point... Any ideas out there?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum. 

First I would remove the Jack Dempsey. And ignore the pleco and catfish for now.

Then your stock would be:
1 yellow lab
1 electric blue...what is this?
1 maingano

The important thing would be to get a proper identification of the electric blue. But basically I would try adding fish.

A workable stocking for a 55G would be 3 species with 1m:4f of each. The labs fit a 55G fine. The electric blue...we won't know if it is good for a 55G until you get an ID. The maingano are often aggressive in a 55G, but if you want to keep them you can try stocking 1m:7f of those. The extra females are to help with aggression.

Hope it works out. :thumb:


----------



## BENZ (Apr 8, 2011)

*DJRansome*

The ID on the Electric Blue is an Electric Blue Johannii.

I am workin on the Jack Dempsey and getting him out of the mix. I do have a 39G tank and have nothing in it due to it is completely a new setup.

My concern now from what you have replied with is male or female.. Not really sure on there sex but I will take it they are males due to the aggression towards each other.

I'll write a new post later on with results.
Thanks for the help too..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Johannii and Maingano look very similar...you are sure of the ID of both? I don't think either species would be ideal in a 55G as they are very aggressive. The Johannii are even more aggressive than the Maingano.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

The Electric Blue Cichlid and the Jack Dempsey both very aggressive I would suggest removing them as well as the catfish. The pleco gets along with most xichlids and is a good tank cleaner


----------

